# Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master XMP profile BSOD



## exclusive_muppet (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi All,

I was wondering if you could help me in diagnose a problem I am having with my new build. I am experiencing BSOD's on a regular basis with the memory's XMP profile enabled.

Some of the Stop Codes I am getting are:

System Service Exception
KMOD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED
CRITICAL STRUCTURE CORRUPTION
The timing of the memory is in spec with the documentation on the Corsair website, link below
https://www.corsair.com/uk/en/Categ...GB-White/p/CMW16GX4M2C3200C16W#tab-tech-specs

It is worth noting that the even though the part number is the same the DRAM manufacturer (Hynix and Samsung) is different on each 2x 8GB pair. I have tried multiple configurations of the memory such as the list below but I continue to get BSOD's when the XMP is enabled.

1x 8GB Samsung(Slots 1) both DIMMS
1x 8GB Hynix(Slots 1)both DIMMS
1x 8GB Samsung(Slots 2)
1x 8GB Hynix(Slots 2)
2x 8GB Samsung(Slots 2/4)
2x 8GB Hynix(Slots 2/4)
4 x8GB Samsung (Slots 2/4) + Hynix (Slots 1/3) and the other way around
I'm just about to pull out the rest of my hair as my memory is stuck at 2133Mhz in order to keep the system stable. Anyone have any suggestion on a resolution?

*System Spec*
Motherboard - Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master (Bios F6)
CPU - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
GPU - Nvidia RTX 2070 Super
Memory - 4x Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 8 GB (CMW16GX4M2C3200C16W)
Storage 1 - Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500 GB M.2 NVMe
Storage 2 - Intel 660p 1TB M.2-2280 NVMe
PSU - Corsair AX1000
Latest AMD chipset drivers installed


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 2, 2019)

“Mixed RAM” and Corsair historically not running well on AMD(unless of course it’s on the QVL, which you should check)


----------



## exclusive_muppet (Oct 2, 2019)

CMW16GX4M2C3200C16W is definately on the QVL http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x570-aorus-master_matisse_190812.pdf

I have also tried single stick, dual sticks from the same DRAM manaufacturer so I don't think that mixed RAM is the issue.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 2, 2019)

I have the black version of that kit (Hynix) and it does not work properly with XMP on my Aorus Master. It thankfully works flawlessly at 3600Mhz 1.4v on my intel setup. 
Try using Dram calculator and manually doing the timing/Speed/voltage. 

Getting 4 dimms from 2 different memory oem to work without issues is going to be tough though even though they're both corsair kits.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 2, 2019)

exclusive_muppet said:


> CMW16GX4M2C3200C16W is definately on the QVL http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x570-aorus-master_matisse_190812.pdf
> 
> I have also tried single stick, dual sticks from the same DRAM manaufacturer so I don't think that mixed RAM is the issue.


Fair enough and your troubleshooting method is sound.


----------



## exclusive_muppet (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi @oxrufiioxo, I get that the two DRAM manufacturers is a pain and it's what I got off Amazon in two orders.

I have tried individual sticks and still get the BSOD issues


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 2, 2019)

exclusive_muppet said:


> Hi @oxrufiioxo, I get that the two DRAM manufacturers is a pain and it's what I got off Amazon in two orders.
> 
> I have tried individual sticks and still get the BSOD issues




I would give F7B or C Bios a try, but there is a thread on our motherboard with a lot of people having memory issues.

F7B has been excellent for me so far... Samsung memory.







						GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS
					

Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant f




					forums.tweaktown.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> “Mixed RAM” and Corsair historically not running well on AMD(unless of course it’s on the QVL, which you should check)



Vengeance ram is for intel, it's crap on AMD, he needs to do a bios update and switch to GSKill, Patriot, Geil, Team, Mushkin, Micron Crucial Ballistix, ADATA.

And Gigabyte boards are very picky about memory used.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 2, 2019)

So here's the thing, XMP seems to be working poorly on the Gigabyte X570 boards, so don't use it.
On top of that, Corsair memory has been iffy for a lot of people, myself included, on all three generations of Ryzen CPUs. Not sure why, but not many sticks will run at spec.
Use the the DRAM calculator and set the timings manually and you'll get better results than using XMP regardless.








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> So here's the thing, XMP seems to be working poorly on the Gigabyte X570 boards, so don't use it.
> On top of that, Corsair memory has been iffy for a lot of people, myself included, on all three generations of Ryzen CPUs. Not sure why, but not many sticks will run at spec.
> Use the the DRAM calculator and set the timings manually and you'll get better results than using XMP regardless.
> 
> ...



It's the fact corsair caters to intel, they tweak the ram spd/xmp for max performance on intel but no tweaking for AMD.


----------



## exclusive_muppet (Oct 2, 2019)

Cheers guys, I will have a look a the DRAM calculator and set the timings manually. 

Failing that I will have to look at another manufacturer. Anyone want to buy 4x 8GB of "quality" 3200mhz RAM?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> So here's the thing, XMP seems to be working poorly on the Gigabyte X570 boards, so don't use it.
> On top of that, Corsair memory has been iffy for a lot of people, myself included, on all three generations of Ryzen CPUs. Not sure why, but not many sticks will run at spec.
> Use the the DRAM calculator and set the timings manually and you'll get better results than using XMP regardless.
> 
> ...


Interesting that you say that, as I've had no issues with my gigabyte x570 m-itx board and the sammy b-die RAM
100% agree on the corsair memory, I never managed to get a set of 3200 rated to run at more than 2666 stably on first gen ryzen


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 2, 2019)

Nuckles56 said:


> Interesting that you say that, as I've had no issues with my gigabyte x570 m-itx board and the sammy b-die RAM
> 100% agree on the corsair memory, I never managed to get a set of 3200 rated to run at more than 2666 stably on first gen ryzen


I didn't say it wasn't working at all, I said it seems to be working poorly based on comments here and other forums.
It seems to work for some B-dies, but not with a lot of Corsair RAM by the looks of it, even if it's B-dies, but that might simply be related to it being Corsair RAM.
I simply can't get my Hynix CJR modules to work with XMP at all, but considering I can run them way beyond spec anyhow, it's not as if I care, it take me all of 30 seconds to set them up.

I got my Corsair LPX modules up to 3066MHz on Ryzen first gen, after about six months of UEFI updates. Same RAM on this board, although with an early UEFI, wouldn't go any faster either. Those modules simply wouldn't allow me to boot at the rated 3200MHz.



exclusive_muppet said:


> Cheers guys, I will have a look a the DRAM calculator and set the timings manually.
> 
> Failing that I will have to look at another manufacturer. Anyone want to buy 4x 8GB of "quality" 3200mhz RAM?



Based on my experience, I'd highly recommend Patriot Viper Steel. It would seem the kit I have is not on sale on Amazon, but the slightly faster - but with higher timings - kit, is going for around the same price I paid. Can't guarantee the same timings, but it should at least run 3800MHz no problem. Or splash out on the slightly more expensive 4000MHz kit and roll it back slightly in terms of clocks and tighten the timings.





						Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3733MHz Kit w/Gunmetal Grey heatshield at Amazon.com
					

Buy Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3733MHz Kit w/Gunmetal Grey heatshield: Memory - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## exclusive_muppet (Oct 2, 2019)

After quickly playing around with the memory profiles I managed to get the system stable with the memory at 3133Mhz. Going to play around with the latency settings but it's a big step forward.

Thanks for all your tips guys.


----------

